# Laptop and Projector problems



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2005)

For some reason my laptop is not able to switch the VGA port for a projector to work I know the problem is not the actual Projector because of the simple fact that i allready tryied a different laptop and worked. I have tryied everything possible and it just doesn't work. Can anyone please help?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, Alex, welcome to TSF!

What make and model of laptop are you using? There is usually a key labeled FN on the lower part of the keyboard that allows extra functionality when used with the F keys. On my old IBM ThinkPad I could press FN+F8 to enable the VGA output. It varies from system to system of course, but for the most part it's the same idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 I tried the FN key to switch to VGA mode and all it does is it blinks and on the laptop screen not the projector and then it brings me back to the laptop. It's like if it tryied but then it just turns around or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Dells we use here also do the blinky thing when switching adapters. Have you tried attaching a regular monitor to the port?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2005)

yes i did and the minute I try it with a monitor it looked all messed up


----------



## Geno (Jun 14, 2005)

*Try this.*

Well, I hope this helps. One of the primary problems associated with hocking up a projector to a laptop is not necessarily in the FN protocol to switch to an external monitor.

You must first look at the laptops display properties and make sure that the resolution of the laptop can be supported within the native resolution of the projector display.

Also while in display properties go to the default monitor and make sure that the monitor setting refresh rate is set around 60 Hertz. 

All of the other post’s are correct in turning on the projector first then the laptop.
This should automatically enable the monitor output. Though if this does not work then use the FN keys. 

Many a problem with Dell have I seen with the actual video card within the laptop not working with many projectors or passing any image.

Also make sure that the laptop power is plugged into an outlet. If you have a low battery you cannot power the external video card.

Next if none of this is working find another laptop and due a test. If you are still not getting an image go into the projectors internal menu’s and make sure that the Auto sync is enabled. This will allow the projector to automatically find the resolution type from the laptop. Most new projectors can sync automatically. If you still have a problem it is more apt to be within the projector setup. The input may have been changed to read component video through the monitor input which is combining the horizontal and vertical sync on the red and blue.

Hope this helps


----------

